# Deckel FP2 mill, Universal Table, Heidenhain 6 axis DRO - $30499 (San Francisco, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2020)

Deckel FP2 mill, Universal Table, Heidenhain 6 axis DRO - tools - by...
					

Latest generation 1980’s Deckel FP2 manual milling machine with universal table (model 2038) and...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (Jun 5, 2020)

Seems a bit pricey -----


----------



## Aukai (Jun 5, 2020)

And for 30,500.00 No Kurt vise for you....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Seems a bit pricey -----



I only post them if they are interesting.....


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jun 5, 2020)

It is one heck of a nice machine, perhaps half the price it was new (it always was an expensive machine) and the used market has always been strong.  That design is especially capable at odd/unusual set ups.  I have a similar machine from Maho MH600 (equivalent to an FP1) and you would likely need to troll the world if you had a lusting for a machine like that.  I have other mills now, but there are still tasks that are significantly easier on the little Maho, than on the larger knee mill or VMC.  At the end of the day, it is the parts made that count and a Deckel is not really that much different than anything else.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 5, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I only post them if they are interesting.....


Interesting in more ways than one!  I saw it previously for sale, obviously not a quick seller.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 5, 2020)

$30k, no problem let me check the couch cushions.   


Kind of interesting, I wonder what the benefit of a square table is supposed to be vs the more common rectangle.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess it would be fine if you only deal in short workpieces, as may be common in mold and die work.


----------



## frugalguido (Jun 6, 2020)

That table is a universal table, quite expensive option in the Deckel world. Isn't as rigid as the fixed table, but can do things that the fixed can't, as it the ad states it is two axis table. Also that is a later model FP2 and is fully tooled with all the high end German stuff , very top shelf. Really can't understand not including the Kurt, come on?


----------



## frugalguido (Jun 6, 2020)

Chipper5783 said:


> It is one heck of a nice machine, perhaps half the price it was new (it always was an expensive machine) and the used market has always been strong.  That design is especially capable at odd/unusual set ups.  I have a similar machine from Maho MH600 (equivalent to an FP1) and you would likely need to troll the world if you had a lusting for a machine like that.  I have other mills now, but there are still tasks that are significantly easier on the little Maho, than on the larger knee mill or VMC.  At the end of the day, it is the parts made that count and a Deckel is not really that much different than anything else.



To give you an idea on the cost of Deckel, my FP-2NC in 1984 was $78K, so your guess of half the price is right on!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jun 6, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> $30k, no problem let me check the couch cushions.
> 
> 
> Kind of interesting, I wonder what the benefit of a square table is supposed to be vs the more common rectangle.


I suppose everything is a trade off.  The main Y-axis is on top of the column (I believe the crank handle on the table is for rotation).  In comparison to the longer narrow table on a knee mill, the table width takes away from Y-axis travel - so a wider table would be difficult to manage (the knee would become huge).  The wide table is very nice for setting up jobs (more real estate is never a bad thing).

My VMC has a pretty wide table, it is great - however when the table is all the way in against the column it is a long ways to reach (quick to rapid it out, which I normally do).  That "european" style means that the weight remains close to the column and the weight does not move relative to the column as Y-axis changes.  Don't think of it as being unusual to have a square table, think of it as a rectangular table that the make was kind enough to add a bunch of extra space to increase usefulness.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2020)

frugalguido said:


> That table is a universal table, quite expensive option in the Deckel world. Isn't as rigid as the fixed table, but can do things that the fixed can't, as it the ad states it is two axis table. Also that is a later model FP2 and is fully tooled with all the high end German stuff , very top shelf. Really can't understand not including the Kurt, come on?


Perhaps the Kurt vise is not up to the rigid German standard of excellence!  Maybe it is just there for scale.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 6, 2020)

Well way beyond my budget, but still interesting to see a different way of doing things. 

So the table tilts as well as the head, and the head moves in and out instead of the table.


----------



## frugalguido (Jun 6, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Well way beyond my budget, but still interesting to see a different way of doing things.
> 
> So the table tilts as well as the head, and the head moves in and out instead of the table.


Yes, and the horizontal spindle has a quill too.  Besides the movement of the head moving instead of the table, you can extend the head by another 100mm to reach the far end of the table, basically a slide on top of a slide, two positions.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 8, 2020)

to be honest, for a Deckel like that in mint condition and the tooling it has (but no vise? come on!) that's not an unreasonable price. Yet on the other hand, I could afford a pretty nice near new car AND a pretty nice similar size mill for the same money. Or, as is more likely, not buy either


----------

